# Harmony 1



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a Harmony 1 remote that won't charge . It see's it is on the charging base . There is a battery icon with a lightning bolt .

Could it be that I need a new battery in it ?


----------



## Loophead (Dec 11, 2008)

Most likely. Mine is not holding a charge as well anymore. LAN to get q new batter soon.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

Does it beep when you put it on the charging base or remove it? If not maybe it's not making connection with the contacts properly. Otherwise I'd suspect the battery as well. Mine is about 2 years old and the battery is only lasting about a day now.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes it is making contact . I ordered a new battery .

Can't live without this remote. It has performed flawlessly until now.


----------



## Dartchen (Aug 25, 2010)

Ya...I had to replace the battery in mine about a month ago. Great move on my part...it was dying after about a day of use and now holds a charge like it did when it was new. It was kind of tricky getting the old battery out since it had swollen inside the remote but was well worth the time.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

My 880 is sort of a POS. Had it for just under 2 years and have already got one replacement and the replacement is starting to break.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

All I can tell you is the really cool guys use the URC MX-850, MX-900 and MX-980. Much better level of programming finesse and macros.


BTW - Did I mention I have the 850 and 900? :neener 1:

Whatever remote you get, give Mike a call at SurfRemoteControl.com. Terrific guy and great prices. Been sending folks to him for years.


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

RemoteCentral.com is a good place for research on brands of remotes, and also has a large software/code database repository, if you’re looking for a new remote.
If you get an URC, make sure it's an authorized dealer, otherwise you'll be stuck with non-updatable software (but you still can learn anything from any new remote you're replacing.)
I've had my MX-850 over 10 years, now - it's done everything asked of it, and even got control of a PS3 now using an IR to BT repeater. Don't make'um (MX-850) any more, but the newer models have more glamour, and color.


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

Quess I didn't make the cool list with my lowly MX-700 ........ sigh.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

I haven't liked many of the Logitech remotes, but I'm quite fond of my Harmony 1. They really got the button layout and ergonomics right on that one I think.


----------



## Loophead (Dec 11, 2008)

The Harmony 1 and 900 (RF control) are almost perfect. They still need four dedicated color buttons (the LCD is okay but not tactile).

It would also be nice if they were Bluetooth capable.

Oh yeah, and a greater level of macro's, 4 sequence steps is hardly enough for custom commands.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

TooManyToys said:


> Quess I didn't make the cool list with my lowly MX-700 ........ sigh.


Yeah, Jack & I have one of THOSE too!!!!:crazy:


----------

